# COLD WATER EXTRACTION made simple(r)



## Jamshyd

PEOPLE!! It is baffeling how it remains that many here have never heard of CWE!!

Or is it that people are lazy?

Here is the simplest CWE I can think of. It is easy and *it takes less than 1 minute*:

*All you need* is: 2 glasses (or anything that can hold water); Tissue paper; Spoon (or your finger, anything to stir with); Water.

*STEP 1.* Put pills in the first container. Pour enough COLD water to completely submerge pills (from the sink, no need to cool it in fridge). No need for excessive water. Stir untill all pills are completely dissolved.

*STEP 2.* Take 2 pieces of tissue on top of each other, hold them on top of the second container like a filter; gently pour contents of container 1 through filter into container 2.

*THAT'S IT!* drink the water, discard the stuff caught in the filter. 

It is THAT easy. Of course, this is the bearbones of it, just to show how easy it is so that you have no excuse not to do it! For a more refined process, do a search. But this as-is WORKS. Not only will your liver thank me for reminding you of this and saving its life, but also you will when you find your drugs are hitting you faster and harder!

Mods, I beg you to make this a sticky...


----------



## lolitsjohn

considering how many threads are STILL being made on how to CWE, i'd definately concur on the sticky suggestion


----------



## smackem

i use t-shirts when doing a squeeze on them. Coffee filters always rip on me.
and take too long to filter. I wana get high NOW.

Get a buchner funnel if you really want to be filtering shit well and fast.


----------



## paranoid android

I always use the coffee filter method. Im too paranoid to use something like tissue paper.

 If you live in canada you can get the aspirin with codeine pills OTC. They only take about 5 minutes to filter through coffee filters. It varies with different brands though.

 Unfortunatly the liquid extraction from the aspirin with codeine pills tastes much worse then the extraction from acetaminophen. It's fucking awful.


----------



## SmokeEm

lolitsjohn said:
			
		

> considering how many threads are STILL being made on how to CWE, i'd definately concur on the sticky suggestion



I agree. It's one of the primary _harm-reduction_ mechanisms that applies to many who browse this particular forum. Sticky it (or another thread, doesn't really matter, just sticky any decent applicable CWE thread)!

Edit: "Please" (best to use manners  )


----------



## antithesis

What drugs can this applied to?  Certainly not all..

This is just for pills containing codeine?


----------



## Jamshyd

The idea here was to show the simplest possible CWE so that people have absolutely no excuse not to do it. People seem to think, from the way it sounds, that CWE is some sort of involved chemical operation when, in fact, it is simpler than a cocktail!

I personally use a piece of cloth as my filter, but tissue paper works when I dont have cloth in handy. A key thing to do is that when done filtering, squeeze the gaak in the filter, usually whatever water drips from here has the most goods in it.

Another thing I always do: I actually do not drink the resulting filtrate. Instead, I make sure I use a minimal ammount of water, so that I can suck up the filtrate in a needle-less syringe and take it rectally. 

Antithesis: This is mainly for opiates that come with APAP or Aspirin, so Codeine, Oxycodone, Dihydrocodeine, and Hydrocodone are the most popular candidates. As mantioned above, here in canada there is OTC codeine in small dosages, so I do a CWE on it every time I use it.


----------



## 03UTREX

I like the simplicity, but personally I'm going to keep putting the solution in the freezer until just before it freezes; that way the APAP precipitates out completely and is easier to see. The more physical and tangible gunk I get, the more confident I am that I got the majority of the APAP out. I understand that people want to get high right away, but you might as well taken the time to do it right instead of doing a half ass job and putting your liver in any danger. For filters I like to use an old button-up shirt from Banana Republic I have; there are thousands of tiny threads packed tightly together, which works perfectly to filter out the APAP.


----------



## sushii

I may as well post my CWE question here....

From what I've read on this site and elsewhere, I should be using approximately 2ml water per pill. However, I keep ending up with sludge that never seperates and won't filter properly. Even with the liquid I get, I'm obviously doing something wrong because I'm feeling virtually no effects.

I usually end up with (significantly) less than half of the water I originally used. The rest just seems to be sucked into the sludge. 

The pills are nurofen plus (200mg ibuprofen, 12.8 mg codeine). 

This post outlines what I've been doing, although I've been letting the pills dissolve without crushing them first.

Any suggestions? Is more water needed to extract codeine from ibuprofen, compared to APAP/aspirin? Or am I doing something completely wrong?


----------



## Adic

ok, i take it if your using nurofen plus for your codeine you are from australia like me (i dont think they sell it overseas? but i may be wrong)...

anyway i consider myself fairly experienced in CWE's

dont use nurofen plus, 1. its more expensive than other available codeine products, 2. it is SO HARD to filter.... clogs everything up! just like your saying

buy products with APAP (paracetamol) instead, they filter better, and u can get cheaper brands

if your worried about filtering thru a shirt or cloth, try this:

try filtering through the shirt first, then squeeze the hell out of it to get all liquid through, then run it through a coffee filter, this will greatly speed up the process because i find that all the pills tend to clog the filter very easily.

also a method iv been using, simply put water in a glass, (out of the fridge, so cold water) then i throw 2 ice cubes in there 2 keep it real cold, then let the pills dissolve, through then thru a towel / cloth then run it thru a coffee filter to be sure, then drink!!!

oh and iv found that cordial works wonders to help get it down.....

pour about the same amount cordial as the opiated water, then add a splash of water, goes down so much easier than anything else


----------



## sushii

Yep, I'm from Australia. I've only tried this with nurofen, but I'll look into some other (non-ibuprofen) options. Thanks for the tip.

It must still be possible to do a successful CWE with nurofen though, because there's so many threads around on it. It seems to be more a problem of the liquid not separating from the sludge, which I've assumed to be related to quantity of water/length of time in the fridge/temperature, all of which I've manipulated with no real improvement.

Is this separation supposed to happen at all? I'm only assuming it is based on what I've read around here - it seems other people get a separation of liquid and sludgy sediment after cooling it. Maybe this doesn't happen with nurofen to the same extent as with other pills? 

I've been filtering kind of like how you suggested, but using coffee filters for both. One to get most of the gunk out, and one to properly filter it.


----------



## TR_606

I don't think that codeine CWE is the sort of thing that you should  'bodge' togethor. If your doing a large quantity of co-codamol (for example) it would be quite easy to do serious harm to your body.
When i CWE i do 100+ 8/500 co-codamol, thats at least  50 GRAMS of apap! Like fuck would i allow a significant portion of that to go down my throat!


----------



## Adic

also man tell me, what colour is the filtered water that comes out the bottom when u use nurofen? is it white? i found mine was... always made me very wary...

but with paracetamol products, its almost clear

CWE is very important... if u eat too much APAP death is a very high possibility so everyone, be very careful

but yeah, go to the pharmacy and get a paracetamol / codeine product and try that instead, i find the best brand is a brand called "chemists own" (its a cheaper brand, called "chemists own pain tablets"), they disolve very quickly in very cold water, roughly about 5 minutes to completely dissolve, and they filter alot easier, they dont clog the filters near as much

have fun, stay safe, and enjoy!!!


----------



## sushii

Initially it's very white. it gets clearer with repeated filtering, but never completely clear. It's made me pretty wary too, which is why I've been doing it with relatively small amounts - also probably the reason I'm not feeling much of an effect, but I don't want to do myself any damage.

Cheers for the advice :D


----------



## Adic

yeah mate go get ur hands on some paracetamol/codeine tablets and have a blast :D

let me know how it goes


----------



## lyserg

Seeing as how there are many CWE threads made daily im gonna go with your advice of stickying this topic, this definitely needs to be advanced a little further though, putting it in the fridge actually helps a little.


----------



## Kurv.

can i plug the end product ? how much more potent will it be ? lets say 250mg with grapefruit feels good. How much should i plug to feel about the same ? is the cafeine and remaining acetaminophen  going to get absorbed at a dangerous level ?


----------



## Jamshyd

^ I just mentioned above that I personally plug it, and it works very well without GFJ (I have a problem in that I only get an increase in the side effects with GFJ,  but thats just me). As for dosage, I'd say treat plugged dosages as you would treat a snorted vs oral dose just in case, and then increase from there in small increments if you need be.


----------



## lyserg

In an attempt to clean up the top of the forum I have to unsticky this. ANyone can just find a CWE on a search engine.


----------



## Jamshyd

May I suggest:

You know how on PD they have "essential reading"? Maybe we can do this here as well with threads like the bioavailability, CWE and Coke-cleaning...etc... in one large sticky instead of scattered ones...

I'd be willing to help with it.

But of course, in the end it is up to you .


----------



## lyserg

Alright, I can do that. You really have to revise the original post though because that is not a full CWE. Here is a reference. You can revise the list on that site to make it a little easier to do for the average person and then ill resticky it.


----------



## thujone

03UTREX said:
			
		

> I like the simplicity, but personally I'm going to keep putting the solution in the freezer until just before it freezes; that way the APAP precipitates out completely and is easier to see. The more physical and tangible gunk I get, the more confident I am that I got the majority of the APAP out. I understand that people want to get high right away, but you might as well taken the time to do it right instead of doing a half ass job and putting your liver in any danger. For filters I like to use an old button-up shirt from Banana Republic I have; there are thousands of tiny threads packed tightly together, which works perfectly to filter out the APAP.



right on.  i find it to be the purest when the top of the water starts to frost.  not a big fan of getting half the pill's dose of of pure caffeine into my final product 8(


----------



## redeemer

Just as a side note; the filtrate will never be completely clear. Some binders and trace amounts of APAP will still be dissolved in the liquid. After all, APAP is not insoluble but "_Very slightly sol in cold water_" (Merck).


----------



## 03UTREX

Thank you! If a mod says putting it in the fridge helps, then it must be true lol. 



			
				lyserg said:
			
		

> Seeing as how there are many CWE threads made daily im gonna go with your advice of stickying this topic, this definitely needs to be advanced a little further though, putting it in the fridge actually helps a little.


----------



## WildLtn

Can I use the CWE with Propoxyphene, which is in Darvocet?


----------



## sushii

Ok, the paracetamol tablets work WAY better than the nurofen. I got a much clearer seperation of gunk/liquid, and the final result was a lot clearer than the nurofen ever got. 

I'm still bemused as to what I was doing wrong with the nurofen though. Can anyone shed some light over why it doesn't seem to seperate properly or filter into a clear solution (or what I was doing wrong)?


----------



## Adic

from my experience, the ibuprofen in nurofen is just really bad to work with... clumps up like hell and never filters properly, since i started using apap products it became a hell of a lot easier without doing anything different, so thats the only thing i can come up with

however, i never tried any other ibuprofen products so its possible that it could be a binder or something just used in Nurofen Plus tablets, but i dont know

moral of the story: use paracetamol


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I have heard that certain types of darvocet do not work for CWE. I have the darvocets made by vintage. The imprint code is 5113 and there is a cursive V below the numbers. On the other side it is blank and has no score. The tablet is oblong and white.... my father doesnt believe it is made in the US, and I have heard that the foreign produced darvocet works wonderfully with CWE while other darvocets dont work at all with CWE.


----------



## befuddle

why did i ever read about cwe    lycra-blend boxershorts work well for filtering. Doesn't absorb much liquid.  

love the consistancy once you squash the filtered stuff


----------



## Doctor__Anonymous

does this extraction work for hydrocodones?


----------



## scarletfire

Yes, it will work for hydros.  My question is what is the exact solubility of hydrocodone (mg/mL, g/L, or whatever) and would it work to boil off the water after CWE and be left with pure hydrocodone powder or would the heat effect the chemical? Thanks.


----------



## BlackRabbitOfInle

Nurofen Plus - I used this for two reasons. The first, it has the highest concentration of codeine per pill than any other OTC codeine product on the New Zealand market. Secondly, ibuprofen is - I believe, please correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I've read up on this - considerably less toxic than APAP.

That means that, yes, although ibuprofen can't be completely filtered out, so you'll never had a clear solution like you should always aim for with APAP, it's not too serious a deal. Just get it as clear as you can.

I would filter first through a clean while cotton tshirt, then through three coffee filters layered together. I assure you, this works _just_ fine. However, I also left the dissolved solution in the fridge for at /least/ two hours, but sometimes as long as overnight. This lets all the gunk settle to the bottom and separates everything else into a clear fluid floating on top, and probably makes a difference.

I'd always smoke a bowl with it as well, helped bring it on. I moved on to bigger things, so I don't use anymore, though it's also worth noting that my most horrific constipation episode (two hours - I checked the clock - in the bathroom in bite-down-on-my-sleeve agony most of the time, honestly thinking at a few points I really might rupture something or have a heart attack and die, and being left with a bleeding ass) was due to codeine. If you're going to use it regularly - and I was really only doing it most weekends - make sure that you're taking fibre supplements with it and have laxatives on hand for when you notice you haven't been in a little while... I've had an episode nearly as bad on smack, but nothing has ever beaten that that.


----------



## cockney

^
Gotta agree with that constipation point, codeine also gave me the worst time, almost word for word as above, when your arse is half open and your muscles have got stuck in push mode you know your in trouble and it's finger time   I ended up shoving three supositories and the whole street knew when they worked, Deffo take a laxative with a dose.


----------



## BlackRabbitOfInle

Yeah, my experience was back when I was new to it all and a bit of manual assistance never occurred to me - but there was no 'going back' once things started coming like you can sometimes get away with. I was stuck in there come hell or high water until it was over, and oh god, the pain... I had an episode nearly as bad recently with smack but was able to cut it down to half an hour in there since by then I'd learned that it's better to just say fuck self-respect and wash your hands really, really well afterwards than suffer through it naturally.

And they try to tell you drugs aren't glamorous.


----------



## edarrin

Codeine doesn't even constipate me anymore. Now Oxy's I'm starting to get used to as well.

That's without laxatives but tons of water and some exercise/stretching daily.


----------



## Splatt

Constipation sounds like heaven after the bloody liquid turds I've been having for the last few months due of excessive alcohol and GBL abuse.


----------



## ocpheend

i guess im more of a perfectionist when it comes to doing cwe, unless im in some hella bad withdrawls then its more of a race against time lol

anyways i like to crush up the tabs before hand on a mirror or somthing then scraping it all into a folded peice of paper with a card or somthing big then using a razor to get all the fine powder thats on the mirror, then cover it with water like the initial post, and stir and all that the same, only switch up tissue paper with coffee filters

and the container u put ur tabs and water in i usualy put in a bowl with water and ice to keep it nice and cold

and somthing else i make sure to do (not sure if its already been mentiond here i skipped to the end to reply after reading about 4 posts) is prewet the coffee filter with some ice water so it dosent absorb any of ur precious opiates, u litearly gotta soak it tho, dosent reallymatter if u get extra water in with ur extract if ur drinking it but if ur gonna evap it ur gonna wanna be alot more perfectionist mode mainly on how much water ur using

i also run a bit more water with a straw or over a knife or somthin in the first glass and pass the contents of the filter just to make sure ive got everything and if u have the paitence to wait for the coffee filter to naturaly do its thing with gravity casualy adding a bit of crushed up ice every now and then to keep it cool ur liquid should be totaly clear, look just like water, buuut it still taste like u took a crash landing at mach 10 into a poppy field and took a bunch of pods to ur mouth and started chewing lol

anyways just thought id contribute a few notes from what ive learned over the years being addicted to opiates

peace and may all your livers live long :D DOWN WITH TYLENOL DOWN WITH TYLENOL!!


----------



## ocpheend

hey guys just finished reading the entire thread

yeah constipation used to be a really big problem for me but now that ive been addicted to opiates for a few years its nothing anymore, just gotten used to it and i go every day or second day too with healthy eating and alot of bike rides and walking ect ect a whole lot of crushing pills up too, gotta work out them arm muscles lol jk

anyways ive only done cwe with tylenol 3's tylenol 1's (the otc codeine/tylenol tbs in canada, 325 apap, 15mg caffeine, 8mg codeine) if memory serves me right... and ive done it with percocet too thats 325apap/5mgoxycodone

but basicly u can do it to any apap/opiate combo tab, pref just those 2 and if u got somthin with only opiates in it already then dont worry bout cwe :D

anyways good luck with all ur extractions guys


----------



## Beenhead

sorry to dig this Dinosaur up, but is there any way to get the colored impurities out with out Act. Charcoal? I want to make 180 or so mgs of percodan Snortable, but I get the Aspirin out but there is still a couple of grams of red shit that comes out with my final evap! (the pills are red, so its probably some fuckin filler material)


----------



## thujone

according to wikipedia, percodan also contains food colouring ingredients so perhaps that's just the dye binding to trace amounts of ASA or just leeching into the final solution on it's own... I'm not sure there's much that can be done about that with a simple CWE since food colouring typically dissolves well in water of virtually any temperature, so if getting a bit of red dye in your nose is safe then it should be ok


----------



## popcornplayr

Is there any way to turn the liquid hydrocodone into a powder form?  How would this be done?


----------



## sonnyluv

scarletfire said:
			
		

> Yes, it will work for hydros.  My question is what is the exact solubility of hydrocodone (mg/mL, g/L, or whatever) and would it work to boil off the water after CWE and be left with pure hydrocodone powder or would the heat effect the chemical? Thanks.



That is a great question Fire! The Brits and Canadians are off there arses on codeine, need more details on solubility of hydrocodone. and by the way, warm water extraction seems to work better in terms of solubility and efficiency, at least with the Vics.


----------



## popcornplayr

SWIM turned the liquid hydrocodone into powder by putting a plate over boiling water and placing the liquid on the plate until it solidified.  Then scrapped it for powder.  Great stuff


----------



## sonnyluv

popcornplayr said:
			
		

> SWIM turned the liquid hydrocodone into powder by putting a plate over boiling water and placing the liquid on the plate until it solidified.  Then scrapped it for powder.  Great stuff



Has SWIM really done this is SWIM repeating what SWIM has heard from other SWIMs

dude we know who you are we are watching you we want to eat your vics.

No seriously, does that method really work?


----------



## popcornplayr

no really it works haha


----------



## Morgue

can you do a CWE with oxycodone? or is it just codine products? (I take oxy with no apap


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ Yeah. You can. codeine, hydrocodone, oxycodone. It works for all of them.

*
But if you take oxy without APAP why would it matter?*


----------



## rave23

great thread. here is my method

time needed: 5 minutes
material: 2 glasses, 1 rubber band, 1 hair brush, 1 coffee filter (basket style), and 1 cigarette
yield: Possibly High

Preperation: Before you do anything, put your pills in the first glass, and add cold watter, to give them some time to soak.

* Now, take the filter and put it over the 2nd glass, and keep it in place with the rubber

* now, look for your pills, swish them around a little. they are either disolved or not. if they are not, add a bit more watter and see if that does the trick. if not, use the back end of the hairbrush to crush them up as fine as possible. That will be easy, since they are just a blob of binders now. 

* Swirl around, dump the whole thing in the filter. Go and enjoy your smoke. 
Now. There are two possibilities. It filters FAST (like the ASA + C kind), and by the time you come back in it's already just sludge in the filter. Or, as i noticed with everything that has APAP in it, it will take for freaking ever. If it filters SLOW, you just have to wait. 

* take of the rubber band. Now here comes the "tricky" part... Twist the filter on top, so it looks like a bundle. make sure the top is 100% twisted and sealed shut. now, GENTLY squeeze the filter to get any remaining moisture out. Open the top just a tad, so you can add a tiny bit of watter on the filter cake. twist it shut again, and squeeze once again. This way, you get ALL the remaining stuff from the filter cake. You can repeat that once or twice.

* Why is this tricky? The filter tends to rip without any announcements, and then it kinda squirts out and you have a big loss. In that case, i have a method to "save" whatever got lost.
If whatever spilled happen to spill on a solid clean surface, don't worry. we can get all of that. just make sure it doesn't drip on the floor. Now take a bit of toilet paper, and soak up all the shit that went beside the glass. Wring out the toilet paper, and voila. take the wet lump, pur a bit of watter over it to get all the remains, and squeeze it out one more time. T_hat invention led to my 2nd technique _%) ....

*CWE Revised: Now even faster, the 2nd method. TOP SECRET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*

* Add the pills to your beaker, add watter and make sure they disolve. Let the whole mixture stand untill all the sludge settles to the ground. 

* Here comes the tricky part: Take a huge blob of toilet paper, and submerge it in the solution. it should soak up all of the watter, and leave the cake in the bottom. you can repeat that step if you have to, untill there is just the sludge in the bottom. add more watter, do it one more time to get it all.

* squeeze out the wet toilet paper over a filter. This way it filters WAY faster. of course, make sure to add water to the squeezed out toilet paper, and squeeze once more to get all the remains. 

_This still needs some work, but the day i find out a reliable, fast and efficient method, i will let you guys know._

*
Here is something i wrote in a journal somewhere. It is a step-by-step from Codeine+Aspirin+Coffeine pills untill the last step, the plugging of the solution. Just thought i share 
*


> Rectal administration of Codeine from ASA + C + Codeine 375/15/8mgs
> 
> Things you need and how much they are:
> * Codeine tablets (ASA+C+Codeine) - $ 7,50
> * Rectal Enema bottle (Fleet) - $ 5,00
> * Coffee filter (one) - $ 1,00
> * Piece of rubber string - go find it
> * 1 glass or beaker - from your house
> 
> *Filtering*
> * Take a healthy crap to begin with
> * Unscrew the enema bottle, empty out, rinse and wash with warm water. keep the nozzle on the tip, it has some lube on it.
> * Put 35 or so tablets in the enema bottle.
> * add water for about 2/3th of the enema bottle. USE COLD WATER
> * put the filter over the glass, creating an inverted dome, keeping it in place with the rubber.
> * Swirl the tablets around in the enema bottle
> * Do this (swirl, wait a minute, swirl, wait) until the pills are dissolved. You notice when you don't hear them sloshing around anymore.
> * Pour it into the  filter
> * add a *tiny* bit of water to catch all the leftovers from the bottle, pour it on top of it
> * wait 5 - 10 minutes. When you can just see the moist ASA Crystals, loosen up the sides of the rubber string, take the filter, put all the sides together to form a bundle and twist it at the very top so no solution can come out unfiltered
> * Keep on twisting in gently, until all moisture is pressed out. Be carefull not to let any solution escape through the top. twist and squeeze gently, otherwise it will rip. If it rips regardless, use 2 instead of 1 filter.
> * Pour the liquid in the clean enema bottle.
> 
> *Now the fun part:*
> * Pull down your pants, close the door, make sure you are alone and don't get interrupted.
> * *Also wash your hands before and after the procedure.*
> * Bend over, stick your butt up, just like you're doing it doggy style (or get done doggie-style...).
> * Stick the nozzle carefully in your anus, about 4/5th of the way down. Press a little on the bottle, and it should come out easily. At this point you might notice and odd cold sensation inside you, that is perfectly normal and just fine.
> * If it doesn't come out that easy, don't press the bottle too hard. Pull back a cm or so, wiggle a bit left and right and try again. that should work for sure. If not, increase pressure. It will come out eventually.
> * Squeeze all the bottle gently into there. Once you notice air coming out, you know it's empty. It kinda feels like an inverse fart when it does. Don't worry about it too much, it will be just fine.
> * Pull out, clinch for a sec, pull up your pants and relax. nothing will just squirt out. Don't try to fart for the next 5 minutes or so. It will be absorbed within minutes, and the Codeine is highly constipating, to counteract the enema. It really works, and doesn't give you liquid shits from hell or something.
> 
> *Aftermath*
> * clean or dispose your rectal enema bottle. Warm water works fine, and some alcohol swabs afterwards are even better. Make sure you put on lube when you use more than one time
> * Dispose of all the filter-gunk. You can flush them down the toilet without a problem.
> * Clean out the glass
> * *Store the pills in a proper place, away from children or animals*
> * WASH YOUR HANDS BEFORE AND AFTER THE PROCEDURE
> 
> Now you see i have a good routine here. It takes me no more than 10 minutes from the first to the last step, and it is possible to do it living together with someone without them even noticing your trip to the bathroom. None of the supplies i listed can't be kept in the bathroom. It is a highly addictive method that brings some benefits. For those with a weak stomach, this gets rid of the taste and most irritation that occurs. effects set in between 5 - 15 minutes.
> 
> Take care!




If you're not plugging it, it doesn't really matter how much watter you end up with, as long as it's not a whole gallon. A glass or even two is fine. Use more water, wash your filter residue, and you will get good yields.


----------



## rave23

edarrin said:
			
		

> Codeine doesn't even constipate me anymore..




No shit  

Same here. I am taking roughly about 400 - 600mgs of codeine a day, and all i notice is that it takes longer for the bowel movement to occur. but it will come. and when it's there, it comes out in one big *swoooosh* and i wish i had toilet paper with a local anasthetic like lidocaine handy or something, but yeah, it comes out allright  Just takes longer. After a while codeine lost it's power. 
Stronger opies still plug me up allright.


----------



## Morgue

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> ^ Yeah. You can. codeine, hydrocodone, oxycodone. It works for all of them.
> 
> *
> But if you take oxy without APAP why would it matter?*



Why to use in a nasal spray delivery system of course..


----------



## Morgue

can cwe work on benzos (ativan)?


----------



## rave23

no, because lorazepam is not water soluble, so are most benzodiazepines for that matter.


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ Well ativan is not appreciably water-soluble, so it wouldn't be the way you're used to it, but you could do an alcohol extraction on it (I don't know about the alcohol solubility of the rest of the pill contents).

But if this is for the same reason as the opiates, for a nasal spray, I must say its quite pointless. An ativan nasal spray would be no better than just taking the pills sublingually. They dissolve in less than a minute, kick in very fast, and have a very high bioavailability.

But you could extract the active drug from the pill, but keep in mind, your net result will be so damn small (ativan = 0.5, 1, or 2mg); good luck seeing it.


----------



## Morgue

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> ^ Well ativan is not appreciably water-soluble, so it wouldn't be the way you're used to it, but you could do an alcohol extraction on it (I don't know about the alcohol solubility of the rest of the pill contents).
> 
> But if this is for the same reason as the opiates, for a nasal spray, I must say its quite pointless. An ativan nasal spray would be no better than just taking the pills sublingually. They dissolve in less than a minute, kick in very fast, and have a very high bioavailability.
> 
> But you could extract the active drug from the pill, but keep in mind, your net result will be so damn small (ativan = 0.5, 1, or 2mg); good luck seeing it.



No not nasal, I was given a shot of it in the hospital yesterday, and it worked extremely fast (faster than sublingually), and would probably be the only drug I would consider IV'ing, but since extraction is not easy, Ill stay with sublingual.


----------



## bettyblue

may i ask how many pills you guys are using? i just used 18,(300 asa plus 8 mg codeine) so that would equal 144mg codeine? i used the method of crushing, letting it sit and dissolve well, and then filter through a good old tee shirt, then i drink the almost clear water.


----------



## johanneschimpo

People do it with anywhere from a few pills to dozens or even hundreds (hundreds if they're doing several doses at once for convenience). 

Personally, I've done it with 64 pills before. It worked just as well.


----------



## bettyblue

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> People do it with anywhere from a few pills to dozens or even hundreds (hundreds if they're doing several doses at once for convenience).
> 
> Personally, I've done it with 64 pills before. It worked just as well.



ok, and how high did you feel? i don't find it lasts that long..with 18, that is.


----------



## Cartesia

^Codeine peaks about an hour in, then depending on how much youve had, just gradually fades over the next few hours.

I use hot water (hot tap, not quite full full heat), then drop ice in it till cool. .. I think this is quicker than using cold water cos the pills dissolve so much faster..

Also I use a cloth to filter, usually a tea-towel, And I just grab it in a bunch and squeeze the liquid out to speed up the filtration

For anyone that's interested, (And those that were talking about how getting it to almost icey was better)

BTW this only applies for ibuprofen CWEs... nurofen plus, etc

I once had a reference to a document with a graph for ibuprofen solubility in different temperature water... I dont have the original article. . .it can be found through google scholar somewhere just by searching for ibuprofen solibility temperature. . . or something like that

anyway,
The solubility per ml flattens out at about 10deg. C, going lower doesn't effect the amount of ibuprofen per ml according to this graph.

It's important to note that you need to keep the amount of water down, in order to reduce solubility too .. .  I use about 50ml,

Also if you're desperate, and dont have the means to cool your solution, you can probably get away with it once every now and then without causing harm
 -  A 50ml room temperature solution can only hold something like 1g of ibuprofen which is the same as 5 nurofen plus pills. . .  so if you are extracting any more than 5, even room temperature extraction is useful...  depending on your room temperature of course. . . i used 25C when i worked it out from the graph.


----------



## johanneschimpo

bettyblue: Well, how high I felt is hard to answer. I wasn't really doing it to get high, but rather just to not feel sick. I was addicted to heroin at the time and visiting Europe. I took the codeine only not to withdrawal. ~500mg or whatever that is made me feel OK, not sick - but keep in mind I had a huge opiate tolerance at the time.

The first time I took any opiate it was codeine, and I don't remember if it was 60mg or 120mg... Either way, it was very intense. Keep in mind you lose a little bit of the codeine when you do a CWE.


----------



## bettyblue

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> bettyblue: Well, how high I felt is hard to answer. I wasn't really doing it to get high, but rather just to not feel sick. I was addicted to heroin at the time and visiting Europe. I took the codeine only not to withdrawal. ~500mg or whatever that is made me feel OK, not sick - but keep in mind I had a huge opiate tolerance at the time.
> 
> The first time I took any opiate it was codeine, and I don't remember if it was 60mg or 120mg... Either way, it was very intense. Keep in mind you lose a little bit of the codeine when you do a CWE.


gotcha, thanks guys


----------



## Finally

Bless you guys! I'll leave my intro in that section, but I was dying here on these Percodans due to the aspirin. Thanks to the Wiki, I learned that CWE exists. Thanks to Google, I found this thread. 3 pills drank already. Relief at last.

Sorry, I have Trigeminal Neuralgia, so anything to make the pain get lost is A-OK with me even though I'm getting regular old oxys later today. 

My tummy thanks you all :D


----------



## dokomo

I thank you for the effort, but honestly do we really want a simple, fast, EZ cold water extraction? Or do we want an effective one? (effective as in removing acetaminophen) I guarantee you, they are two different things. Using two pieces of tissue is a ridiculous method of filtering, IMO

Ive been meaning to type up my cold water extraction method. Super efficient when it comes to removing the opioid and also very effective at removing acetaminophen. Takes longer than 5 minutes though.


----------



## hexxx

> Sorry, I have Trigeminal Neuralgia, so anything to make the pain get lost is A-OK with me even though I'm getting regular old oxys later today.



Have you tried Nuerontin? I have severe neuralgia in my right foot which didn't respond to opiate treatments and eventually (huge) doses of neurontin worked for me. It was like I was granted a second chance at life.


----------



## jivepepper

Hello all new and had a small question.

I recently been prescribed hydrocodone 5/500 apap. I attempted my first CWE.

I basically took 2 tabs crushed them and dissolved them in warm water. Then I put it in the freezer until the water was almost froze. Then used a wet coffee filter.

Am I missing something? Thanks


----------



## malfunkshun

I did a CWE on loperamide (I was trying to get rid of the binders and make it easier to plug).  I know, some people will say you can't get high on it, but you can and I have.  Moving on, I threw away the dark green powdery solution and kept light green clear-ish solution.  I plugged that and didn't feel a thing.  DON'T SAY IT WAS BECAUSE LOPERAMIDE WON'T GET YOU HIGH.  Did I throw away the wrong part?


----------



## jivepepper

Never heard of loperamide?


----------



## dokomo

I cant stand seeing these threads encouraging using a piece of tissue paper... I mean come on, seriously.

I think that the instructions from the old cold water world should serve as the BARE MINIMUM for the steps/precautions that people should use to undertake a CWE. These steps can still be found at http://web.archive.org/web/20061021230838/http://adhpage.tripod.com/coldwater.htm

In short, use at least a piece of tightly woven cloth followed by a coffee filter.


----------



## johanneschimpo

malfunkshun said:
			
		

> I did a CWE on loperamide (I was trying to get rid of the binders and make it easier to plug).  I know, some people will say you can't get high on it, but you can and I have.  Moving on, I threw away the dark green powdery solution and kept light green clear-ish solution.  I plugged that and didn't feel a thing.  DON'T SAY IT WAS BECAUSE LOPERAMIDE WON'T GET YOU HIGH.  Did I throw away the wrong part?


Well, first of all, *loperamide won't get you high*.

Second, you threw away the wrong part; loperamide has very little solubility in water. If you did a 10 second google search first you would have discovered that.

You were fortunate; if you had done it correctly, you would have just made yourself constipated.


----------



## jivepepper

dokomo said:
			
		

> I cant stand seeing these threads encouraging using a piece of tissue paper... I mean come on, seriously.
> 
> In short, use at least a piece of tightly woven cloth followed by a coffee filter.



Is the cloth to catch the bigger particles first, so it doesn't glog the the coffee filter?


----------



## dokomo

jivepepper said:
			
		

> Is the cloth to catch the bigger particles first, so it doesn't glog the the coffee filter?



Precisely, and it should also be noted that this piece of cloth should NOT be a t-shirt like alot of people say, it simply lets too much through. You need the type of tightly woven cotton from a dress shirt. As the cold water world link says, a piece of plain muslin cloth (available at WalMart or anywhere that sells cloth) works very well. In my experience, this piece of cloth catches the majority of the APAP so I see it as very important. Here is what I think is the best method (without going into alot of the finer details that ensure high efficiency.) 

Grind the pills into a fine powder, no chunks remaining. Add about 100ml of water for every 15 or so tablets, place this water into the freezer, preferably with a thermometer. In the meantime, set up a glass (for the final product to filter into), with a kitchen funnel in the top. Into this funnel, place a cone coffee filter that was quickly* doused in iced water. On top of the coffee filter, place a 12" by 12" piece of muslin cloth, also wetted with iced water. When the solution in the freezer reaches 39-36 degrees, remove it and immediately poor it into the filtering apparatus. Let it filter on its own for a while, then squeeze the muslin cloth very tightly to force all remaining water into the coffee filter.  you should now have a dried APAP pellet left over in the muslin cloth. To get even more stuff out of this, you can dissolve this back into more water and repeat the above process. Remember during this process that the good stuff is in the water, so the less water loss in transfer, the better.

*it has to be briefly doused, because if you let it soak for long it can weaken the pressed seal on the bottom of the cone filter causing it to collapse and release an APAP'y solution into your final product, which isn't what you want.


----------



## malfunkshun

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> Well, first of all, *loperamide won't get you high*.
> 
> Second, you threw away the wrong part; loperamide has very little solubility in water. If you did a 10 second google search first you would have discovered that.
> 
> You were fortunate; if you had done it correctly, you would have just made yourself constipated.



Funny, because I'm high on it right now.  However, thanks for the info about the solubility.


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ Oh damn son, you gots da imodium nod going on? That be some bomb shit, dawg.         8)


----------



## malfunkshun

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> ^ Oh damn son, you gots da imodium nod going on? That be some bomb shit, dawg.         8)



no, i've never nodded on any opiates.  i made a thread about that once, about why i never get a nod on anything, whether its poppy pods or seed tea or morphine pills or any other type of opiate i've done.

but i'm definitely opiated right now.  anyway, i know people don't care and i don't care if they or you don't either.  if you have some good pain pills or whatever, great.  it takes so goddamn much immodium to get high that it gets kind of expensive, so its only a last resort.  it will get you a good buzz though if anyone were so inclined to experiment with it.


----------



## PARooolller

jivepepper said:
			
		

> Hello all new and had a small question.
> 
> I recently been prescribed hydrocodone 5/500 apap. I attempted my first CWE.
> 
> I basically took 2 tabs crushed them and dissolved them in warm water. Then I put it in the freezer until the water was almost froze. Then used a wet coffee filter.
> 
> Am I missing something? Thanks




Yeah you're missing something!!!! About 35 more of those pills!!

It's fucking pointless to do a CWE on less than 100mgs/5grams APAP...You lose so much hydro during the process and unless you're eating dozens of them everyday, you are in no risk for toxicity...

Here's my rule of thumb--If I plan on eating more than 15 vicoden, I do the CWE...If it's 14, then I swallow them all...

CWE is extremely overrated..


----------



## nods

Damn i hate Boots for changing Nurofen + from non splitable!. Codeine was my quality of life enhancer-well, i was able to enjoy some life.

I tried CWEs with Panadeine+ 15mgs Codeine@500mg Apap and it's just to mch trouble, combined with if i say take 4 wholes in morning=60mg Codeine, i just get to paranoid about Apap content, my mind going ova@ove 'have i taken to mch today-liver trouble, damn ruminations.

I can dissolve 6 and leave it in the fridge then just decanter off the clear solution, as long as i don't go ova 4gms Apap it's ok.

I could do 6 panadeine+  whole and 4 nurofen+ and that would give me~130mgs Codeine i guess.

Damn i need another script for straight codeine phos, but my hands healed and don't think a doc would give em to me for psych issues-despite 20 year GAD/anxiety runing@ruins my life, and my current, soon to b ex doc seems to think 1 yellow valium is all i need-on weekly pik-up, which will not last a week.

Hate SSRIs, AP-will resort to em if real bad thou.

Brink bac splitables, quick safe-only codeine+fillers, buy a pak split em ~200mgs drink with soda-AHHHHH.

I need another Doc


----------



## nods

"Here's my rule of thumb--If I plan on eating more than 15 vicoden, I do the CWE...If it's 14, then I swallow them all..."

Thats still 7gms Apap there-not cool, they say 4gms OVER 24 HOURS-4grm at once would make me paranoid, 7, i'd be to worried to enjoy any gd effects


----------



## Unknown

i hate these threads being reposted on. The max dose of APAP is all over the internet. Dont take 4g of APAP at a time. Its not going to hurt you now, but continued use down the road will fuck u up. Plus, its stupid to say to now do a CWE on pills below 15 pills. You dont know his opiate tolerance. If he was native, that could damn near close set him to CNS depression.


----------



## PARooolller

nods said:
			
		

> "Here's my rule of thumb--If I plan on eating more than 15 vicoden, I do the CWE...If it's 14, then I swallow them all..."
> 
> Thats still 7gms Apap there-not cool, they say 4gms OVER 24 HOURS-4grm at once would make me paranoid, 7, i'd be to worried to enjoy any gd effects




It's not necessarily safe in the terms of harm deduction but I practice heavy moderation, eat a small healthy meal before, and drink a gallon of water a day..

This simple method with the 2 glasses and a coffee filter just doesn't seem that efficient, I'm aware the processes get more complex but I WANT TO GET HIGH NOW!!!  Not crush up my hydro and throw it in ice cold water.


----------



## El Guapo

Just reading this thread makes my bumhole burn.

Damn I wish I had some pills.

PPT sucks compared to some fresh CWE squirted up your pooper. (Don't tell me to plug my PPT. A fucking thimble-full of CWE was hard enough to get in there.)


----------



## PARooolller

El Guapo said:
			
		

> Just reading this thread makes my bumhole burn.
> 
> Damn I wish I had some pills.
> 
> PPT sucks compared to some fresh CWE squirted up your pooper. (Don't tell me to plug my PPT. A fucking thimble-full of CWE was hard enough to get in there.)



HAH.. This is where I draw the line...What pills have you shot up your ass!!!?? Hydro?


----------



## Mr Blonde

Nods: Buy Chemist's Own.


----------



## dokomo

PARooolller said:
			
		

> It's not necessarily safe in the terms of harm deduction but I practice heavy moderation, eat a small healthy meal before, and drink a gallon of water a day..
> 
> This simple method with the 2 glasses and a coffee filter just doesn't seem that efficient, I'm aware the processes get more complex but I WANT TO GET HIGH NOW!!!  Not crush up my hydro and throw it in ice cold water.



What you've just stated makes no sense, there is no moderation in "I WANT TO GET HIGH NOW." Also, eating a healthy meal and a gallon of water has no effect whatsoever on acetaminophen hepatoxicity. Your laziness can cost you your liver.


----------



## Snowblood

I HAVE to protect my liver, at this stage in my drug-taking life, 'cause I've been off and on various strong painkillers for several different pain problems my whole adult life, and I seriously worry about allowing my liver to have to absorb any more damage at ALL. Anyway, I've grown so sensitive to Tylenol/APAP that it actually makes me nauseus, but right now I only have these 7.5/750 generic Vicodin for my back-pain, so... I've finally started practising the CWE method, after much reading of threads here and how-to sites elsewhere on the 'net. 

It is so fucking tedious!After like two hours of patient crushing up 11 tablets with my little mortar/pestle, waiting for the mixture to cool in the freezer and checking on it/mixing it every 5 minutes or so, straining it through not one but two different types of tight-woven white cloth as well as letting the stuff drip through a coffee filter, then prepping my system with a cimetidine tablet.

Then, I set to putting the fat glop of white paste through a second extraction to get out whatever more hydrocodone might have remained in it, then FINally drinking half of my finished bitter elixir and chasing it with a big glass of freshly squeezed grapefruit juice - yes, it worked, it pretty much killed the pain, and made me feel "warm and fuzzy," however I didn't get any itchies (I like those itchies,) but - but - christ, the whole process took half the damn day! And I'll need to do it all over again tonight when I get my new script. 


Just thought I'd come 'round and bitch & moan about the CWE process. I DID have something significant to say or ask here, but I've forgotten what it was I wanted to say/ask. I'll come back here when I remember...


----------



## dokomo

Snowblood said:
			
		

> I HAVE to protect my liver, at this stage in my drug-taking life, 'cause I've been off and on various strong painkillers for several different pain problems my whole adult life, and I seriously worry about allowing my liver to have to absorb any more damage at ALL. Anyway, I've grown so sensitive to Tylenol/APAP that it actually makes me nauseus, but right now I only have these 7.5/750 generic Vicodin for my back-pain, so... I've finally started practising the CWE method, after much reading of threads here and how-to sites elsewhere on the 'net.
> 
> It is so fucking tedious!After like two hours of patient crushing up 11 tablets with my little mortar/pestle, waiting for the mixture to cool in the freezer and checking on it/mixing it every 5 minutes or so, straining it through not one but two different types of tight-woven white cloth as well as letting the stuff drip through a coffee filter, then prepping my system with a cimetidine tablet.
> 
> Then, I set to putting the fat glop of white paste through a second extraction to get out whatever more hydrocodone might have remained in it, then FINally drinking half of my finished bitter elixir and chasing it with a big glass of freshly squeezed grapefruit juice - yes, it worked, it pretty much killed the pain, and made me feel "warm and fuzzy," however I didn't get any itchies (I like those itchies,) but - but - christ, the whole process took half the damn day! And I'll need to do it all over again tonight when I get my new script.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd come 'round and bitch & moan about the CWE process. I DID have something significant to say or ask here, but I've forgotten what it was I wanted to say/ask. I'll come back here when I remember...



It can be ( and probably should be, when done correctly) a tedious/long process, but it is well worth it. You can do a large batch of a bunch of them at once too, just measure the amount of water you are using to figure out how much hydrocodone there is per volume in the final product.


----------



## johanneschimpo

I've only done a CWE a few times, I was in England and bought a lot of codeine to compensate for my withdrawals. In my experience, it only took a few minutes of actual work, and then a few more minutes waiting for it to cool. Why does it take you hours, snowblood?


----------



## Mr Blonde

I never do the whole heat up and freeze to crash the APAP out thing. I just throw the tablets in cold water and let them dissolve (unless they are those crappy N+ that take forever), then filter. That was my method during six months of high codeine use and no liver problems to date.


----------



## Snowblood

Well - I don't know why, Johanneschimp!  Possibly it has something to do with my perfectionist tendencies and my cost-conscious paranoia about losing even a nano-litre of precious hydrocodone through this whole process. Plus, all the how-to sites and threads I've found vary either slightly or profoundly in their particular sets of instructions, and, finally, chemistry and numbers are not, and never have been, my forte. This is a big reason why I never went into the lucrative side-venture of drug-dealing, back in the day when I had ample, ample opportunity to do so and make fists of cash. Because I suck at weights and measurements, and math, and chemistry.

What's this about heating it up first? Another step to worry about? Can someone please link me to the best, most professional- yet layman-friendly CWE site out there? NOT "Harry's," and yeah I've googled and been to erowid and used-the-fucking-search-engine like mad already, for weeks, I just wanted to see if anyone here happens to know of any better CWE instructional sites/pages out there.


----------



## Mr Blonde

> What's this about heating it up first? Another step to worry about?



In my opinion it's a useless step; I don't understand the reasoning behind allowing more APAP to dissolve then crashing it out. I just always go with the simple CWE I mentioned above your post.


----------



## Snowblood

NOW I remember what I was gonna ask here in this thread!! I only just remembered, it was this: So, the little ball of white caulking-looking goop that remains in the muslin after squeezing, if it has no taste at all, does that mean all the hydrocodone is out? Or enough of the hydro is out where it's pointless to try and run another extraction? 

I'm running under the assumption that the bitter elixir left behind is bitter due to the hydro, is that correct? So,  if bitter=hydrocodone, I can sort of gauge how well my extractions are doing by using my tastebuds. Right?


----------



## dokomo

Snowblood said:
			
		

> NOW I remember what I was gonna ask here in this thread!! I only just remembered, it was this: So, the little ball of white caulking-looking goop that remains in the muslin after squeezing, if it has no taste at all, does that mean all the hydrocodone is out? Or enough of the hydro is out where it's pointless to try and run another extraction?
> 
> I'm running under the assumption that the bitter elixir left behind is bitter due to the hydro, is that correct? So,  if bitter=hydrocodone, I can sort of gauge how well my extractions are doing by using my tastebuds. Right?



Well, the opioid part of it is quite bitter, so you may be able to detect the absence of that same bitterness. Its quite subjective though, all you really need to do is filter once, take what was left in the cloth after that and repeat the process with it. In my opinion, two filtrations is the sweet spot for getting out the maximum amount of opiate while minimizing the amount of APAP in the final solution. (Keep in mind, even in the CWE, acetaminophen will dissolve at 8mg/ml of water that you use, so too much water is a bad thing.)


----------



## shura

can CWE exaction work on all pills or dose it vary ?/?
 and can i use for bupropion extraction  from wellbutrine


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ It only works on pills where the other ingredients are insoluble in water and the one you want is soluble in water/ or vice versa I imagine.

Why would you want to extract bupropion from wellbutrin? There are no other active ingredients...


----------



## DJ25

Does he mean extracting Bupropion from Bupropion SR? i.e. Like when Immediate Release Bupropion were snorted? BTW I've never snorted Bupropion so have no experience. Does it have any recreational value?

Cheers


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ Not really. It's pretty shit actually.

That might be what he means, in which case crushing it would be easier.


----------



## johanneschimpo

DJ25 said:
			
		

> Does he mean extracting Bupropion from Bupropion SR? i.e. Like when Immediate Release Bupropion were snorted? BTW I've never snorted Bupropion so have no experience. Does it have any recreational value?
> 
> Cheers



It causes great recreational seizures.

(No, it has no recreational value unless you're in prison)


----------



## triiper

Mr Blonde said:
			
		

> In my opinion it's a useless step; I don't understand the reasoning behind allowing more APAP to dissolve then crashing it out. I just always go with the simple CWE I mentioned above your post.



yeah i actually realized this recently, and from what i can tell i get about the same amount of acetominophen removed in the coffee filter.

whenever caffeine is in the mix now i also pass it once through activated charcoal.  probably removes some codeine, but definitely removes a large chunk of caffeine.  if some codeine is lost, i still feel it more strongly cause of the lack of caffeine on the same dose


----------



## johanneschimpo

The technique of using warmer water and cooling it down causing the APAP to crash out is only worthwhile if you're using a very small amount of water (expertly calculated to be just enough for the codeine). Otherwise, starting with cold water does just about the same thing.


----------



## triiper

i thought it was to minimize losses when doing it scientifically, but translates into nothing that makes a difference (like only a few % points).  but yeah what you're saying makes sense


----------



## DJ25

I've been frustrated with my recent CWE's but today I used less water and it was 100% better. Just gotta play around until u find a formula that works IMO.


----------



## The_Idler

-_-


TL;DR responses.

ill say what i ALWAYS say though.

200ml water is adequate (unless youre doing 5 lots a day). 
more, increases APAP. 
less, increases % losses, extraction time and decreases overall efficiency.
cold (no, freezing it is unnecessary, unless youre doing 5 lots a day)
coffee filters, fine woven shirts, two (dbl layer) panels of kitchel roll to filter. adequate (unless youre doing 5 lots a day)
crushing pills is faster than dissolving in cold water (IME, UK)

The entire process takes between 1 and 2 minutes.
MINUTES.


----------



## dino haze

Is this worth doing for someone taking 8,000mg APAP within a 24-hour period? Don't say "sure, just do a lot at once" because filtering large quantities at a time is out of the question due to an acute ability to **** something up beyond belief. Don't want to waste them.

Also, is the recommended 4,000mg a day a relaxed safe zone, or the absolute maximum? I've read somewhere that 10,000mg within 24 hours can kill you.

Throwing five Vicodin ES' into a glass, dissolving them and filtering them for consumption sounds _way_ too easy and good to be true. I'm sure there are a million things that can go wrong and from what I've read one of the most common problems is that you sacrifice some of the good stuff in the process.


----------



## triiper

4000mg is maximum to stay safe and ya 10000mg can kill you.  and the only thing you can really do to fuck it up is spill the water.  if you fuck something up filtering then just re-filter it.  yes it is that easy.  just wet the coffee filter before so you won't soak it with a bunch of vicodin water.  i don't know if it makes any difference but you got nothing to lose


----------



## Fail Fighter

dino haze said:
			
		

> Is this worth doing for someone taking 8,000mg APAP within a 24-hour period?



I personally do it with every single pill containing APAP, no matter how many mg it is.  Why?  Because I want the hydrocodone, not the APAP.  I don't care what the "safe" level is.  I don't like ingesting any form of poison unless it's going to get me high.




> Don't say "sure, just do a lot at once"



I do it with as little as (3) 5/500 pills at a time.




> Throwing five Vicodin ES' into a glass, dissolving them and filtering them for consumption sounds _way_ too easy and good to be true.



That's it.  I do this all the time.

1. Throw pills in a shot glass
2. Fill shot glass with water (distilled water is best - water impurities can keep the APAP in solution).
3. Let pills sit for a minute or two and they'll fully dissolve
4. Stir
5. Pour through two pre-wetted coffee filters (doubled-up for extra strength and filtering)
6. Carefully squeeze filters to get the precious hydro solution out.  Don't squeeze too hard while there is still liquid in the filters or the side will burst and spray your precious yield everywhere.  Once all the liquid is squeezed out, twist the filters on top to make them look like a tootsie pop wrapper.  Then squeeze the filters/APAP solids with the force of God to get every last drop out.  I'm a big strong guy, so I can usually press out almost every drop, which leaves a partially dry, almost powdered form of APAP behind in the filters.




> I'm sure there are a million things that can go wrong



No.  There is only one thing that can go wrong: you spill.




> and from what I've read one of the most common problems is that you sacrifice some of the good stuff in the process.



To avoid losses:

1. Don't spill.
2. Pre-wet the coffee filters, or use actual lab-grade hydrophobic filters.
3. Don't skimp on the amount of water you use.  I always use WAY more than I need, like 50ml for (3) 5/500 pills.  That will ensure maximum hydro dissolution.
5. Use distilled water.  Impurities in tap water can severely affect this type of separation.
6. Don't cool the mixture in the fridge/freezer.  You'll filter out slightly less APAP this way, but you'll also retain slightly more hydro.



Or, forget all this crap and buy a centrifuge.  Mix the pills with water and pour it into the centrifuge tubes.  Spin and the APAP will compact to the bottom of the tubes.  Then you can just drink the hydro solution out of the tube like it's a shot.


----------



## dokomo

Fail Fighter said:
			
		

> I personally do it with every single pill containing APAP, no matter how many mg it is.  Why?  Because I want the hydrocodone, not the APAP.  I don't care what the "safe" level is.  I don't like ingesting any form of poison unless it's going to get me high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it with as little as (3) 5/500 pills at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.  I do this all the time.
> 
> 1. Throw pills in a shot glass
> 2. Fill shot glass with water (distilled water is best - water impurities can keep the APAP in solution).
> 3. Let pills sit for a minute or two and they'll fully dissolve
> 4. Stir
> 5. Pour through two pre-wetted coffee filters (doubled-up for extra strength and filtering)
> 6. Carefully squeeze filters to get the precious hydro solution out.  Don't squeeze too hard while there is still liquid in the filters or the side will burst and spray your precious yield everywhere.  Once all the liquid is squeezed out, twist the filters on top to make them look like a tootsie pop wrapper.  Then squeeze the filters/APAP solids with the force of God to get every last drop out.  I'm a big strong guy, so I can usually press out almost every drop, which leaves a partially dry, almost powdered form of APAP behind in the filters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  There is only one thing that can go wrong: you spill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid losses:
> 
> 1. Don't spill.
> 2. Pre-wet the coffee filters, or use actual lab-grade hydrophobic filters.
> 3. Don't skimp on the amount of water you use.  I always use WAY more than I need, like 50ml for (3) 5/500 pills.  That will ensure maximum hydro dissolution.
> 5. Use distilled water.  Impurities in tap water can severely affect this type of separation.
> 6. Don't cool the mixture in the fridge/freezer.  You'll filter out slightly less APAP this way, but you'll also retain slightly more hydro.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, forget all this crap and buy a centrifuge.  Mix the pills with water and pour it into the centrifuge tubes.  Spin and the APAP will compact to the bottom of the tubes.  Then you can just drink the hydro solution out of the tube like it's a shot.



I like several things about your method, however what you said about cooling the solution is incorrect for the purposes here. Hydrocodone has a solubility of 60mg/ml  so there would be no measurable loss in cold water. Not cooling before filtering only results in more APAP in the final product. (your extraction above would have around 400mg of APAP left in it.) Always cool.


----------



## Binge Artist

Here's my old way of doing a more or less immediate CWE.

Crush up Vicodin (or whatever) tablets, and roll them up in a coffee filter.  Sort of like a Skoal "Bandit", if you know what that is.

Then, just carry around a bottle of cold water.  Take a gulp, swish around, then swallow.

Repeat until f#$ked.


----------



## dino haze

That was a real nice reply; really helpful. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fail Fighter

dokomo said:
			
		

> I like several things about your method, however what you said about cooling the solution is incorrect for the purposes here. Hydrocodone has a solubility of 60mg/ml  so there would be no measurable loss in cold water.



The problem is that a lot of people go by "book" information.  I used to be big on experimenting with synthesis, A/B extractions, etc., so I can tell you firsthand that empirical testing rarely agrees with published data.

Personally, I'd say the most important thing you can do is go overboard with the amount of water.  Like I said, I usually fill a shot glass (~35ml) to dissolve 15mg hydro.  




> Not cooling before filtering only results in more APAP in the final product. (your extraction above would have around 400mg of APAP left in it.) Always cool.



Maybe in theory, not in practice.  Vacuum filtering the solution through a 2.5 um filter at room temp gets most of the APAP.  I can put the solution in the freezer and wait until it cools to just above freezing, and not much more APAP will precip out.


----------



## Binge Artist

Fail Fighter said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd say the most important thing you can do is go overboard with the amount of water.  Like I said, I usually fill a shot glass (~35ml) to dissolve 15mg hydro.



Back in the day when I was "picky" about CWE's (thankfully, I'm back at the point where three 10/365 pills gets me RIPPED), I was always cautious about extra water.  Doesn't that increase the amount of APAP that gets dissolved?


----------



## dokomo

Binge Artist said:
			
		

> Back in the day when I was "picky" about CWE's (thankfully, I'm back at the point where three 10/365 pills gets me RIPPED), I was always cautious about extra water.  Doesn't that increase the amount of APAP that gets dissolved?



It does, for ever mL of water in your extraction you can count on 8mg of APAP. It isn't insoluble, just not very soluble. So less water is better, but you have to have a certain amount for the extraction to be effective (for practical purposes, not for hydrocodone solubility purposes)


----------



## dokomo

Fail Fighter said:
			
		

> The problem is that a lot of people go by "book" information.  I used to be big on experimenting with synthesis, A/B extractions, etc., so I can tell you firsthand that empirical testing rarely agrees with published data.
> 
> Personally, I'd say the most important thing you can do is go overboard with the amount of water.  Like I said, I usually fill a shot glass (~35ml) to dissolve 15mg hydro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in theory, not in practice.  Vacuum filtering the solution through a 2.5 um filter at room temp gets most of the APAP.  I can put the solution in the freezer and wait until it cools to just above freezing, and not much more APAP will precip out.



I definitely understand (and agree) about theory vs. practice in many situations. All I am saying is that unless you have perfected an extraction method and had your final product professionally analyzed for precise contents, you really can't claim that practice is different than theory for CWEs.

It is well known that lower temperatures decrease APAP solubility. Even if it does the same for hydrocodone, lets just go all out and say that using 36 degree water cuts its solubility in half, it would still have a solubility of 30mg/mL.

And yes, the higher quality the filtration, the better because it will catch more APAP that is SUSPENDED in the solution. However, your filter will not catch APAP that has been dissolved in the water. I know that filtration catches MOST of the APAP in this whole process, I'm just trying to say that there is nothing wrong with cooling the water and that it definitely gets less APAP in your final solution (even if the difference is somewhat small, its still a difference.)


----------



## jivepepper

Why not filter it twice? Once at room temp. Then once after ithe temp has been dropped to near freezing. Wouldn't you get the benefits of both that way?

If I did only 3 10/500mg lortabs what could I expect as far a yeild of hydocodone?


----------



## dokomo

jivepepper said:
			
		

> Why not filter it twice? Once at room temp. Then once after ithe temp has been dropped to near freezing. Wouldn't you get the benefits of both that way?
> 
> If I did only 3 10/500mg lortabs what could I expect as far a yeild of hydocodone?



If you make sure not to lose/spill water or solution at any step and filter properly you should have a fairly high yield. I'm not sure what to tell you mg wise, but close to your original amount. Remember, water=hydrocodone! All the excess water in your dress shirt and coffee filters need to be sqeezed out in the end to get every last bit of it.

Check the CWE mega-thread for specific instructions on the method that I like. It has been very efficient in my experience.


----------



## Oxypro12

Thanks for the recipe i tried it today with a coffee filter, i dampened it first so it wouldnt absorb the opiate solution and i broke 2 5/500 vicadon in half and put them in warm water until dissolved and then poured it into the filter. then i mixed the solution with gatorade and it worked.
thanks for the help


----------



## Oxypro12

Oh yea and i just extracted 3 vics and parachuted 4 and took 2 xanax ,4 benadryl and an aleve liguid gel i heard they give you warmer high, dont know but im feeling pretty good and im about to snort 2 5mg oxycodone capsules i had left over from my motorcycle accident they were for breakthrough pain and they are great to snort...they extracting does work but its a pain in the ass sometimes...my buddy tried it and then but the filtered liqiud in a bowl and put it over a pot of boiling water and dryed it to powder, so i guess ill try it sometime, its just  fucking hassle ...i want that damn 3mg of dilauded every 4 hours they had me on in te hospital!!!


----------



## sl33t

what if you used the water to make, like Kool-aid?


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ that would, like totally work and make it taste better


----------



## aberdeen516

I had never even heard of CWE until becoming a member of this sight just months ago,  and I have been into pills for many years.  I mentioned it to a couple of my drug buddys and they have never heard of it either.


----------



## yourolddad

I sometimes swallow 5x 500/30 co codamols, so 2500mgs of paracetamol in there.  I do this maybe 3 times a week to chill out and it really settles me down.  Am I taking a risk with that amount of paracetamol all at once, it's just over half the daily maximum but is doing it all at once gonna fuck my liver up or something?


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ Over the long term its certainly not doing you any favors. It might not do a thing, or it might result in a fucked up liver 5, 10, 20 years from now. You only take 5 of the 30/500 pills now, but that could easily change to you taking much more than that if your tolerance rises (and trust me, opiate tolerance does rise, its just a matter of how fast and how much). At that point, the damage would increase.

If you're concerned, I recommend you do a mass CWE. It wouldn't be worth it to do it with just 5 pills (for the time is takes and the fact that you lose a small percent), but if you did it with a larger amount of pills, say 25 or 50, measured the liquid so you knew the potency (how many milligrams codeine per milliliter of water), and saved it for when you wanted to dose, not only would it be convenient, but it would help protect your liver from all the APAP in the pills.


----------



## yourolddad

Well how about this, since I am only using 5 of the pills, couldnt I just do one of those quick cwe's with the piece of cloth or paper or whatever?  Even if it only caught half of the paracetamol, with just 5 pills that would be making it a safe level wouldnt it?  Provided of course I never went over that number?


----------



## brutus

^ If you are only using 5 pills then it should be safe to take them all without doing a CWE. Granted that you do not do this everyday nor drink after taking the pills.


----------



## yourolddad

about 3 times per week, just to relax at bedtime.


----------



## dokomo

wiggi said:


> ^ If you are only using 5 pills then it should be safe to take them all without doing a CWE. Granted that you do not do this everyday nor drink after taking the pills.



Right, it is safe-ish but only if the guy never drinks, even if its a couple days after. Long term use of acetaminophen at those doses will really deplete glutathione levels


----------



## brutus

^ I know, that's why I said it's safe if you don't do it frequently nor drink.


----------



## yourolddad

lucky if i drink more than once or twice a month, and never on the same day as pills.  I know technically thats like 6 hours worth of pills all at once but can those few hours really make much difference?


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ I don't understand that question.


----------



## yourolddad

sorry, i am referring to the posts before that one, on the previous page m8


----------



## dokomo

wiggi said:


> ^ I know, that's why I said it's safe if you don't do it frequently nor drink.



Right, I wasn't trying to contradict you  just wanted to emphasize for the others that drinking at all while taking that much acetaminophen a week is bad, even if you havent taken pills in a few days.


----------



## WatMyConditionIsIn

i posted it before but ill post again goto heroinhelper.com and the second CWE which involves using a 10-50ml oral syringe is the BEST CWE ive encountered. a little more effort but removes most caffeine as well.


----------



## Rosco2

I've been having a little difficulty getting a hold of some LSD, so for my next drug experience, I decided to try some Percocets that I had left over from a 2-year-old bottle prescribed for an injury.

Let me tell ya, for newbieS even newbieR than me, use CWE (Cold Water Extraction).  I decided not to use CWE for my first-ever opiate experience so I could get a baseline of what the experience was like without CWE.  Not very pleasant, even though I only took 5 Percocets, which each contained 5 milligrams of oxycodone and 325 milligrams of APAP.

I suppose my long-enduring nausea and one-time vomit was due to the APAP, but I can't be certain since I understand that folks who smoke or shoot heroin do vomit, too.

Anyway, even 14 hours later I was feeling a little nauseated.

I did experience a rushing opiate euphoria while I was lying down in bed, stomach side up.  I believe this happened an hour or two after I took the drug.  The extreme euphoria only lasted a couple seconds, though--I think because as soon as I started feeling it, I instinctively got out of bed and started walking around--just in case.  Unfortunately, when I got back in bed, the rush didn't return.

It was nice, but it can't match the euphoria and excitement from sex 

I may try it again--don't know.  If I do try again, I'll definitely get the APAP out by using Cold Water Extraction.

How common is it to get a Percocet rush that lasts longer than 2 or 3 seconds?  Is snorting or smoking heroin stronger than oxycodone, or does heroin just give you a longer lasting rush?

Since I couldn't get the opiate rush back, I decided to take 5 medium-sized gulps of beer to help potentiate it, but the beer didn't help bring back the rush.  I only took 5 medium gulps because I read that's it's very dangerous to mix alcohol with opiates (even fatal).  My one up-chuck happened not long after drinking the beer.  (Two weeks ago, a 30-year-old lady I was dating drank a whole 16-ounce can of beer, but she only swallowed 2 Percocets with the beer--and may have had a tolerance.)

How long should I wait before trying Percocet again so the same 25 milligrams of oxycodone will provide the same effect, without tolerance?  A month?  A couple weeks? Two months?

One last concern is the walloping headache I got after I walked outside for a little bit a few hours after taking the drug.  Can I also blame the headache on the APAP?  I think this may have been a result of the oxycodone, but not sure.

Darn, the Feds are sneaky.  I thought I'd be okay just taking 5 Percocets with just 1,625 mg of APAP, but even 5 Percs were too much.  I think the cut-off to avoid nausea might be just 3 or 1,000 mg APAP.

Note to self:  I read that 4,000 milligrams of APAP can cause liver damage, but don't even risk 3,000 mg.


----------



## immortalprso

hey guys, just a newbie after some info. i did a cwe on some co-codamol 8/500. i used 4pills just to try this out and got little from it. now is it just a dosage problem? if i use more will it be better and longer lasting?
also the gunk left behind was kind of doughy sorta like putty in consistancy. is this the way it should be after draining it or should i have done another cwe on it?


----------



## The_Idler

you can carefully squeeze out the rest of the water.

4 pills is a minuscule amount.

you seem to have done it right.

try 32.


----------



## immortalprso

^^^^^

cheers, i knew i had used little but being not sure that i was doing it right i didnt want to take the chance of wasting some by not doing it right.


----------



## immortalprso

i used 20 last night double filtered because the filter ripped and i used 200ml of water didnt feel anything.
what ami doing wrong? surley i should i got something from that?


----------



## The_Idler

wait you america?
did you say the coco are 5mg codeine?

100mg might not be noticeable.

UK we have 8/500 OTC which is the best to use.

32*8 = 256mg


less what you lose in the filter, which is more, proportionally, the less water you use.


200ml is a good amount.
try 200mg+ next time


if you only had 100mg, plus you filtered it twice, (double+ loss)
you probably lost a good proportion of that.


grind the pills well.
stir it and let it for 5mins to dissolve, stir and filter.

empty stomach.



oh yeah and some people are immune to codeine.
can't metabolize, enzyme deficiency, genetic trait, ~10% white males or something


----------



## brutus

^ He said he had 8mg pills in a prior post, so I'm assuming he took 240mg instead of 100mg. I have only done a CWE twice on some AC&C pills imported from Canada by my ex girlfriend, I can't see how it's possible to fuck up a CWE. I was really messed up both times I did the CWE and I still got high, this was when I had a mild/minor tolerance. I'm guessing he is one of those people who cannot get high from codeine.

I know this is a little off topic but would OTC codeine products in Canada be illegal to import or possess in the United States? I'm guessing that it's illegal.


----------



## The_Idler

illegal 
and 20*8 = 160mg (before losses)


----------



## v4lium

The tissue paper method does not work, of the many times I've tried it, it breaks, it's too weak... Coffee filters and T-shirts are the only way too go.

When people say use tissue paper, I wonder if they've actually ever done a CWE before, because shit, it doesn't work, plain and simple, I've tried it too many times. The shit either breaks or absorbs the water, useless, coffee filters are superior.


----------



## The_Idler

kitchen roll.
the *good* kind
2 or 3 sheets.
i have done it 100s of times.
i have done it *bad* kitchen roll, yes it breaks.


----------



## immortalprso

i guess codine is not for me, tried the 32*8 like you suggested and again didnt get much from it at all.

cheers for your help anyway guys.


----------



## YingKing0203

this method is all fine and well but im really into snorting oxycodone.im trying to get the oxy out of some percocet.is it possible to dry it to be able to snort or does it fuck it all up?


----------



## pallidamors

^If you don't use much water you may be able to blowdry away the excess water and be left with crystals, but I'd be careful about just boiling the water directly since it could destroy the oxy in there.


----------



## YingKing0203

that might work.eh.ill prolly just deal w/ drinking it


----------



## pallidamors

^That's the best way. Oxy is slightly better absorbed orally than nasally, and if you're dealing with an extraction, the water will help increase the absorption rate somewhat.


----------



## Crankinit

Ok kind of bizarre question, but has anyone tried plugging the codeine?

I enjoy the relaxed feeling, but it makes me really nauseous and for some reason my throat gets really sore on it, so I was thinking plugging might solve both of these problems.

 Does it work? And how much would I want to adjust my dose, if at all, when doing it?  I've tried drinking it a few times, usually extracting 200 - 300mg, found somewhere in the middle of that is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## OntarioGuy

^^^Just Do You're Regular CWE And Draw Up The Water With a Platic Tipped Syringe and Plug!Just be sure not to use a shitload of water.Last Time I Plugged I did About 400 mg's of CWE'd codeine with 6mg's of Hydromorphone mixed in for good measure(Had No Pins/Late At night/was Dopesick)...Saved my life!Also To the YingKing,You Can Dry off The Water And Have Powder left over..There Will be a little Acetaminophen in it..not nearly as much as it originally did but it should be snortable....especially if you filter it 3-4 times...but I find drying out to a powder is a waste,seems like you lose more then you would to just drink it......


----------



## Crankinit

I don't think we have any plastic syringes lying around, I've put together a device consisting of a funnel and an empty plastic tube from a pen. Will see how it works I guess :/ First time for everything haha!


----------



## 2muchpain

as far as i know plugging codeine is a waste as this particular substance needs to be ingested and metabolized by enzymes in your digestive system to work properly. Hydrocodeine works plugged though.


----------



## Crankinit

Oh true? Yeah that's a good point, I forgot about that part.

maybe just drink it then. The whole process is so much effort anyway, just for getting high.


----------



## OntarioGuy

I'm Pretty Sure It's Still Get Metabolized When Plugged...Someone Plz Correct me if I'm wrong....Seemed To work For Me for sure,but I Really Don't Think it could have been just from the 6 mg's of hydromorphone with Un-metabolized Codeine.I have A massive Tolerance and I dont Think The BA for Rectal Hydromorph is that high...also you might not want to cut corners and use a Home made Rectal administation device...Do Buy A Plastic Tip Syringe From You're Nearest Pharmacy...If You Can Afford To own a Computer and pay you're internet bill to post on BL you can afford the Oral Syringe for a Dollar or Two...3 At the most!It'll Help alot...I used a 10 ml  myself!
*Edit*I Dont Think Un-metabolized is even a word but you know what i mean


----------



## My Coffee

*New way?*

Hi, love everyone's ideas, tips, and help on this topic. I have thought of a different approach though that seemed to worked great with me, and wanted to run it by everyone. 

Basically all steps remain the same expect: When going to place ground up/whole pills in to the water to dissolve; Place them in to the coffee filter, and then submerge in to the water (Making sure it goes all the way down without it collapsing and compromising the water). As the pills dissolve in to the water, it spreads outside the filter while in the cooling process. When the time comes to pull out of freezer/fridge, just continue normal steps in filtering (your just ahead of the game and can use the same cup!!).


When I thought of this way, I figured, hey, this just saves so much time in filtering the mix at the end!  

Just wanted to know if anyone else has tried this and had good results as well.


----------



## The_Idler

like a teabag?


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

mrcoffee, that sounds like it would work fine. 

what about the guy that said he just rolled the pills up in a coffee filter, sealed the filter, then put it in his water bottle? surely youd still get some apap wouldnt you? but i really like that idea, lol.


----------



## My Coffee

*Re:*



TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE said:


> mrcoffee, that sounds like it would work fine.
> 
> what about the guy that said he just rolled the pills up in a coffee filter, sealed the filter, then put it in his water bottle? surely youd still get some apap wouldnt you? but i really like that idea, lol.



Wow, that is a good idea, lol. I like it better then my way. I shall have to try it out tomorrow and let y'all know.


----------



## My Coffee

I had a question about the pill to water ratio... I use 20-30 Vicodin ES (7.5/750) pills when I do a CWE. I first started using, and still do use, 2 cups of water when doing a CWE. I have come across in my research about roughly how much mg of hydro goes to a ml of water is I just kinda ignored... But Also from my research I found many reports stating that taking X amount of filtered hydrocodone is far more euphoric then taking the same amount with APAP in it. Well the trouble is, I am not feeling anything more... In fact, I am feeling less! 

Does anyone know how much water I should be using for that amount? Bottles? lol... Or doesn't really matter?

Thanks in Advance!    
-My Coffee-


----------



## Crankinit

Anyone have any advice for dealing with nausea? It's completely killing this drug for me, the 2 hours after I drink it my stomach churns horribly, I feel on the verge of throwing up, and my throat feels tight and sore like after you've thrown up. Is this something others have experienced?


----------



## My Coffee

Crankinit said:


> Anyone have any advice for dealing with nausea? It's completely killing this drug for me, the 2 hours after I drink it my stomach churns horribly, I feel on the verge of throwing up, and my throat feels tight and sore like after you've thrown up. Is this something others have experienced?



Dealing with years of Vicodin... I have tried every possible relief for nausea which include prescriptions and otc... Honestly, out of all things, it turned out for me anyways, that peptobismal was my cure! Only taken, of course, long after my dose. I do find it brings the fun down a few notches, but it is much better then barfing every 5 minutes for an hour or so... 

Obviously what works for me, won't work for all. Everyones body is different. From the begining of my addiction, for example, it took more then 50mg of hydrocodone to get me buzzed. Same can be said for other meds for other people. I did find online that Dramamine (Meclizine HCI) is suppose to add more pleasure for codone users. It is a motion sickness OTC med that I did find stops me from puking... However, for me, it is an INSTANT buzz kill, and the fun stops... So I stay away from it. Just start trying different motion sickness meds and try to find your right med.

As with all drug mixing.. I would strongly advised to ensure the meds you would/are mixing do not make things worse of have bad reactions, but I know that goes without saying... lol

Anywhoo.. That is Just what I think.. I know how much it sucks to puke and try and enjoy your buzz... I had a huge problem with PPT at first but got used to it... Good luck, and fly safe.


----------



## My Coffee

TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE said:


> mrcoffee, that sounds like it would work fine.
> 
> what about the guy that said he just rolled the pills up in a coffee filter, sealed the filter, then put it in his water bottle? surely youd still get some apap wouldn't you? but i really like that idea, lol.



I gave the water bottle thing a try... I put my whole bottle worth in a sealed coffee filter.. then realized it didn't fit in the bottle.. lol, im an idiot. Anywhoo, I then just used a bunch of small ones, like a bunch of tea bags, and but them in a large 1.5L bottle of very warm water. I let it sit for a bit, and did the 'taste test'... Mmm... Liquefied Vicodin... lol... Needless to say, I felt very comfy after I couple large swigs of it. 

What I did then was emptied just the water out of the bottle in to a new one. Finally managed to get the filter baggies out as well... then squezed all the goodness I could in to my bottle. Then I had some slightly murky water. Throw some sugar and kool-aid in if you want to take it to-go! lol... But I rather drink it straight then add anything. I have gotten use to the taste, and sickly enough enjoy it... Probably cause I know the worse it is, the better I will feel... lmao

As far as APAP excretion, I have done a lot of pretty crappy CWE's in my days and can taste APAP fairly well and tell the difference/potency of it mixed with hydrocodone... and I must say I was impressed by the lack of APAP. I would not call it Excellent... but I would feel confident saying it is well within 'safe' limits (as well as tolerable for taste).

Thanks!


----------



## Philip Crowley

wtf? where's the expertise of  Rolls and Mr Blonde eh boys? What a load of drivel eh? Having fun? No wonder we only pop in every second day, if that, yawn.

You pal Philip Crowley


----------



## jnicolas1980

This sounds pretty basic, but I'm still unclear of how much water is needed. For instance, how much would be needed for 15 percocets (7.5/500)?


----------



## KittyLazarus

WTF???

i've done many many CWEs in the past.... so when i got ahold of a shitlot of 10mg Codeine/500mg APAP and knew what to do.

i started smaller (used 12 pills/~120mg Codeine) cuz i've never actually extracted codeine before.

i thought i did everything right.  shit i even filtered twice!  i ended up with about 50 ml of liquid, and it was still cloudy as hell.

i downed it with some ginger ale and the first thing i taste is FUCKIN APAP!!!!


anyone else experience this?  i know i got most of the codeine out, and i took it about 30 min ago so i'm feelin alright....
just want to know why it was so goddamn cloudy!!!

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Philip Crowley

Are you sure you actually did a CWE? It won't be cloudy if you really do do it agent orange, ha, ha.

Your pal Philip Crowley


----------



## jnicolas1980

So, in response to the OP, is the fridge/freezer not necessary?


----------



## jnicolas1980

Bump. I've read loads on this subject, but am getting mixed signals. Is the OP correct about not needing a fridge?


----------



## mangs

I think I must be doing something wrong. I extracted 36 n+ tablets last night and didn't feel much at all.


----------



## KittyLazarus

i don't use the fridge/freezer method.  just crush my pills with a mortar & pestle, add ice-cold water, stir occasionally for as i wait like 10 min for everything to separate.  then i got my tall glass/jar with a cold and damp piece of dress-shirt as my filter.

after a fluke first trial, this works well for the 120 mg codeine i'm aiming to get out of the 12 10mg Codeine/500mg Paracetamol.


----------



## jnicolas1980

I've got 7.5 oxy/500 APAP. I'm hoping this works the same as for codeines.


----------



## KittyLazarus

i'm pretty sure.... it's basic opiate vs APAP stuff here


----------

